# New stuff for a New story



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

If your able, it would be swell if some of you folks would give this a read through and comment back and let me know what you think!:biggrin: It's *VERY* loosely based on LOTR so if it seems a tad familiar, that's why.





Children of the Imperium
Eight men and women taken from the different aspects of the Imperial Military chosen to stop in any way possible, the rampaging insanity of the Word Bearer Chaos Lord, Arkitan the Corrupted.

The ‘Good Guys’

Inquisitor Lord Darius Allan, Ordo Malleus-A veteran Inquisitor who, despite all he has seen, believes that the Imperium is destined to outlast all of its aggressors. He is a loyal follower of the Ecclisiarchy and has an unshakable faith in the divinity of humanity and the Emperor. He is a psyker of no small talent and is the leader of the party, designated the ‘Children of the Emperor’ by High Admiral Garrison Taylor. He carries a mighty Daemon Hammer and powerful Storm Bolter.

Brother Sergeant Caesar Damos, Blood Angels, Space Marines-An experienced and grizzled warrior of the Blood Angels 4th Company, he has fought in numerous campaigns and is responsible for the death of a great Necron Lord. He is a cynical figure who believes that even if all of the Imperium’s current foes were defeated, more would rise to challenge humanity and that Imperium is stuck in an endless cycle of war. He is a firm follower of the edicts of the Blood Angels and as a result he often goes head to head with those of the Ecclisiarchy, particularly Adepta Soroita. He shares his Captain and Chaplain’s burning hatred for the followers of Chaos and would willingly face the most gruesome death to have the chance to slay a powerful Chaos Lord. He wields a fearsome Power Axe into battle along with his trusted Bolt Pistol.

Brother Sergeant Andreas Bruta, Winter Wolves, Space Marines-A savage and brutal fighter, he has yet to face down an opponent and lose. He is often seen as reckless and random in his behavior and as a result, most outside the Space Marines refuse to serve alongside him for fear he will doom their objective, whatever it may be. He is uncaring when it comes to religious dogma outside the practices of the Winter Wolves as he believes that it matters not how one pays their respects to the Emperor but simply that they do. He carries a mighty Chain Sword and a Plasma Pistol into war.

Sergeant Brett Harkon, Sencarian 35th, Imperial Guard-Brett Harkon is an unshakable and fearless leader of men. He is known throughout the the Sencarian Regiments for many acts of seemingly foolish bravery where he leads his squad of Guardsmne against hopeless odds but somehow he manages to come up victorious every time. He, like all Imperial citizens, is a strong believer in the divinity of the Emperor and the destiny of man-kind. He wields a Sword and Las Pistol more often than not.

Sergeant Tyler Crass, Vindican 228th, Imperial Guard-When push comes to shove, Tyler Crass is one of the deadliest men in the Vindican 228th. He is a ruthless and grizzled veteran of many campaigns. He has had several bionic implants; including but not limited to his left eye, right arm and the addition of a second, mechanical heart, to extend the already extraordinary life enjoyed by his fellow Vindicans so that he might serve the Emperor and the Imperium to a fuller extent. He rivals many Commisars in his loyalty and has often been seconded to other Imperial units in need of a ‘morale boost’. He is most often seen carrying the standard Las Pistol and Chainsword used by Imperial Guard Sergeants.

Sergeant Michal Patterson, Fluisan 89th, Imperial Guard-In matters of demolition, no one out does Sergeant Michal Patterson. He has to his name, the destruction of nearly two score enemy tanks and vehicles in addition to the destruction of an impossible three Super-Heavy class war machines. He is master of all things explosive and can manufacture an explosive device the size of a melta-bomb in under an hour or pinpoint weak points in an opponent’s on-coming tank. He abandons the standard weapons in favor of a Heavy Bolter, when he goes to war.

Sister Superior Caroline Claris, Order of Our Martyred Lady, Sisters of Battle-Sister Caroline is the calm and level headed warrior. She is able to determine the tide of a battle with a brief glance and assessment. She, like her fellow sisters, is a willing servant to the Inquisition and the Ecclisarchy, dedicating her fifty years of life to the worship and defense of the Imperial Creed. Descended from a long line of Battle Sisters, she carries the tradition to the end of the 41st millennium with pride and honor. She is a master with her Power Sword and Inferno Pistol.

Sister Superior Andrea Sullen, Order of the Ebon Chalice, Sisters of Battle-Quiet and mysterious, Sister Andrea Sullen is often at the fore of the thickest of fighting, her commanding presence a bulwark against tides of enemies. She is well known to be a one of the mysterious untouchables, persons who have no presence within the warp. Having her working alongside the powerful Inquisitor Lord and psyker Darius Allan is a strange and potentially dangerous decision. She carries no close combat weapon into battle but is a master with her Bolter.


Arkitan the Corrupted is a Dark Apostle of the Word Bearers Chaos Space Marines and is one of the most dangerous beings to threaten the Galaxy since Abaddon the Despoiler led his thirteenth Black Crusade. He has power in one of the largest and powerful areas of Imperial space, the Anaris System. Here he has subjugated the once prosperous people into slavery and heresy to aid him in his dark crusade. Trillions of people have been enslaved and slaughtered in the name of Chaos Undivided. Entire worlds in the twenty world system have become the stuff of nightmares, lorded over by powerful and Warp creatures, their twisted ends acted out by their hordes of unnatural followers. Hundreds of thousands of human cultists seek to please their dark masters and their emissary, Arkitan, through self mutilation and sacrifice while the streets run red with the blood of heretics and loyalists alike. Alongside the daemonic and human servants of the Dark Gods, there stand the most terrible minions of the eight pointed star, the Chaos Space Marines of the Word Bearers Legion. These terrible and fearsome soldiers once stood proud alongside other Legions of Space Marines, but ten thousand years of isolation and madness have brought these deadly warriors to a near bestial state, their bodies and armor warped by the foul powers of their warp spawn masters. 
But all is not lost. Sent to the sector to clash with the forces of Chaos is a mighty army of the Imperium, the golden Aquila of the Emperor emblazoned upon its ships and tanks. Nearly one hundred ships of the Imperial Navy have arrived in the sector to bring destruction down on the followers of Chaos. Carrying over one million Imperial Guardsmen and their artillery, Dozens of Titans, huge detachments of Inquisitorial Storm Troopers, forces of Grey Knights and Sisters of Battle, this fleet has come to retake the Anaris system in the name of the Emperor. Alongside this massive force stand two ships that distinguish themselves from all others for they are not of the Imperial Navy, nor are they at the disposal of the Inquisition. They represent much more than the whims of an Inquisitor or the total war of the Imperial Guard for they are of the Space Marines. Nearly two full chapters have been assembled to aid the forces of the Imperium in this great war, the Blood Angels and the Winter Wolves. They stand solemn and stern aboard their ships as they ready themselves to deliver death and punishment to the enemies of the Emperor. 
The system must be cleansed to ensure the continued survival of the surrounding systems, either on the fields of battle or, if all else fails, in the flames of a barrage from the orbiting ships.


----------

